# Will Gigabit Ethernet Speed Up Mini Channel Presentation?



## chrison600 (Oct 3, 2013)

When I tune to a new channel via my Mini, it tunes but takes several seconds. Right now I've got a 10/100 switch handling wired Ethernet tasks. If I implement a gigabit switch will that speed up the Mini?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It won't really make a difference. The 10/100 is more than fast enough. It's just the nature of the streaming/buffering.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Ethernet port on the Mini is only 10/100 anyway.


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

That really stinks. I have the Roamio Plus and it appears to have a Gigabit Ethernet port. As soon as I plugged it into my Linksys router, the light lit up as gigabit. However, the Mini wasn't doing that. I figured I had a really old cable. Wonder why Tivo didn't put a Gigabit nic in it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not needed. The Mini can only stream one thing at a time and the max bitrate of a cable stream is about 20Mbps. There is no way for a Mini to ever even saturate a 10/100 connection. The Roamio on the other had can serve as a host for up to 5 Minis simultaneously so it could actually use more bandwidth then a 10/1000 connection could provide.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

What you're looking for is lower latency, not bandwidth. 
Unfortunately network latency likely isn't the biggest delay here.... unless you've got a lot of switches between your units or networking problems.

It takes a certain amount of time for each step: for the channel change command to be received by the mini, processed, then sent over the wire, processed along with everything else the Premier/Roamio is doing, the tuner instructed to change channels, waiting for channel lock, then waiting for the video stream to be processed/packaged up for xfer over the wire, then transmitted back to the mini over the wire, video is processed/decompressed, then sent over hdmi , processed by the tv and then finally put on the screen.

Software updates probably will help on a couple of these steps to shave off a millisecond or two here and there once optimizations for the new generation of hardware are all in place... but dont expect miracles. 

For an example of signs of optimizations, see how trick play works much smoother, with a higher framerate with the new software (20.3.7) when viewing shows via MRS, even with a Premier as the sender.

Bottom line is that more lanes on a highway thats already about 5x wider at 100mbs than it needs to be to xfer the video stream isnt going to help much.


----------

